# Solved: Help connecting dsl modem to wireless router



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

We switched isp's this last week and now we have dsl; before we had wireless net. We have a wireless router, and I'm having trouble setting everything up now since we have a different modem for the dsl, and I think it has to do with ip's. The westell modem ip to login and configure it is 192.168.1.1. When the wireless router is hooked up, the ip to log in and configure it is 192.168.2.2. I thought the modem was simple and all you could do just hook it up and then input your username and password to connect, but you can change a lot of different settings, just like with the wireless router. I know there's something I need to change in the modem so I can connect to the router, but I don't know what.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your "modem" is really a router. Try this configuration for the wireless router, it'll be the "secondary" router.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

When I connect the dsl modem to the wireless router I can't access the wireless router. Instead, I have to plug the wireless router into the computers ethernet slot to access it and make changes. I made most of the changes you suggested to the wireless router, but I forgot to change the ip address of it (it's currently 192.168.2.1). I unplugged the wireless router and hooked the dsl modem back up to look at the settings again. After I finished I plugged the wireless router back in to change it's ip address, and now I can't access the router. It's hooked up exaclty how it was before, and I didn't change the ip address yet, but the configuration page won't load.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On one of the computers connected (wired or wireless) to the router temporarily change the IP address to the 192.168.2.x network.

Network Connections - right click on the connection - Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) - Properties - set the IP address to 192.168.2.222 and Mask to 255.255.255.0. "OK" out of the Properties.

Access the router and change its LAN address.

Network Connections - right click on the connection - Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) - Properties - set to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto' and "OK" out of the Properties.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

Tried it, still can't access the router. 

I even tried resetting the wireless router, and I still can't access it for some reason. The page just sits there and never loads.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know why it didn't work. I've recently painted myself into the same corner and that's how I got out. Did you try to ping the router when connected that way?

"... tried resetting the wireless router ..."

Were you successful? And do you mean a (simple) reset or a reset to factory default settings. If the latter the LAN address will be back to the default and the Dhcp server will be enabled.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

I restarted the router, and after that didn't work I manually reset it by hitting the reset button on the bottom. I would assume that would reset it to factory defaults.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so rediculously frustrating. 

I was able to get into the wireless router configuration page from my laptop via wireless.

The DHCP server for the dsl modem is 192.168.1.2 through 192.168.1.100, so I set changed the wireless routers ip from 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.1.254, and yes, the DHCP server on the wireless router is disabled. Still no dice.


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

No clue why, but I hooked everything up like it should be, and tried resetting the wireless router again. It finally reset back to the factory settings, and everything works now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't have the slightest idea whether you now have the routers connected the "JohnWill way" or cascaded, but as long as you are satisfied with your network that is all that counts!


----------



## invain (Jun 24, 2004)

It's not the 'Johnwill way' as the DHCP server is still enabled on the wireless router. I don't know why it worked, but it does, so I'm not messing with it again, hehe.


----------

